# Using HP Color LaserJet 2600n in GNU/Linux



## debopriyo (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello Friends,plz guide me to Install HP Color LaserJet 2600n Printer (Ethernet Interface) in following Distros-Fedora Core 3+,Mandriva 10+,OpenSuSe,Ubuntu 6 LTS ETC.

The printer has both RJ45 & USB 2.0 interface, but will be used in LAN with the RJ45.


----------



## eddie (Aug 29, 2006)

*www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-Color_LaserJet_2600n
*foo2hp.rkkda.com/


----------

